# Kotor 2 - Wie bekomme ich eine Dienerin ?



## archwizard80 (27. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal wieder Kotor 2 ausgegraben. Ich habe mal gelesen, dass man eine Dienerin rekrutieren kann. Wo und wie geht das ? Welche Voraussetzungen muss ich erfüllen ? 
Ich wollte als böser Jedi spielen und ein böses Bunny wäre doch da ganz nett.


----------



## Homerclon (27. November 2006)

archwizard80 am 27.11.2006 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mal wieder Kotor 2 ausgegraben. Ich habe mal gelesen, dass man eine Dienerin rekrutieren kann. Wo und wie geht das ? Welche Voraussetzungen muss ich erfüllen ?
> Ich wollte als böser Jedi spielen und ein böses Bunny wäre doch da ganz nett.


einzige Voraussetzung: Du musst einen Männlichen Charakter Spielen.

Sie wird sich dir dann automatisch anschliessen wenn du Telos verlässt.

Männliche Chars bekommen die Dienerin.
Weibliche Chars bekommen den Jünger
Der Helle Lösungsweg auf Nar Shadda schaltet Mira frei.
Der Dunkle Lösungsweg auf Nar Shadda schaltet den Wookie(Name vergessen) frei.


----------



## archwizard80 (27. November 2006)

Homerclon am 27.11.2006 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> archwizard80 am 27.11.2006 18:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke schön   

Ah ok bin bisher immer als Fräulein Jedi rumgelaufen.... Ja ich gebs zu ich bin pervers....


----------

